# Mercedes Repairs



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Can anyone recommend an alternative to Gargash Enterprises for Mercedes repairs?

I have a 2012 GL 500 that is having problems with its suspension. I think they might be relatively specialised parts as they raise / lower according to driving conditions.

The Gargash quote is unsurprisingly eye watering. Does anyone know of any trusted alternatives or should I just have a little cry and get my credit card out?!?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mrbucko said:


> Can anyone recommend an alternative to Gargash Enterprises for Mercedes repairs?
> 
> I have a 2012 GL 500 that is having problems with its suspension. I think they might be relatively specialised parts as they raise / lower according to driving conditions.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Have you tried these?

SilberArrows - Independent Mercedes-Benz Service

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried these?
> 
> SilberArrows - Independent Mercedes-Benz Service
> ...


Thanks Steve. I found them earlier and have requested a quote. Fingers crossed.

I got my car from 4x4 Motors a few weeks ago. Somehow their 100 point check missed this significant issue and their 1 year warranty doesn't cover suspension. Well, the one they showed me before purchase did, the one they gave me afterwards didn't. I'll be picking this up with them later on today but I suspect it'll be futile.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mrbucko said:


> Thanks Steve. I found them earlier and have requested a quote. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I got my car from 4x4 Motors a few weeks ago. Somehow their 100 point check missed this significant issue and their 1 year warranty doesn't cover suspension. Well, the one they showed me before purchase did, the one they gave me afterwards didn't. I'll be picking this up with them later on today but I suspect it'll be futile.


Hi,
Make sure you contact the consumer protection department at DED, if they don't play ball.
You don't expect expensive faults to occur on recently purchased cars from dealers.
The warranty should cover the electrical or control elements of the suspension system - as these are not wearing parts.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow. As an update on this, Silber Arrows quote was almost two thirds lower than the Gargash quote and they can do it same day versus the Gargash four day estimate. Plus they'll collect and drop the vehicle for free.

Incredible.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Lexus*

Sorry to hijack the thread , but steve any recommendation for lexus service..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

dime06 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread , but steve any recommendation for lexus service..


No, sorry - we own a Mercedes and an Infiniti - so only concentrate on those brands!!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

dime06 said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread , but steve any recommendation for lexus service..


Sorry to hijack your post, are you the owner of the Lexus with a broken wheel in Dubai Media City today?


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Byja said:


> Sorry to hijack your post, are you the owner of the Lexus with a broken wheel in Dubai Media City today?


No..it wasn't me


----------



## Jutzel (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi guys, new in the forum, ( i was inactive since i created the profile) but i see you have experience with cars. I am planning to get a Porsche Cayenne 2009. Can you advise me a person to send it to for a check before i buy it?


----------



## Jutzel (Apr 11, 2016)

Also i want to ask you, because i am doing now the exams for the conversion of the license,but if i give a deposit to someone (throw the bank) do you think its safe? If the person sell it to someone else avoiding the deal can i do something? thank you in advance


----------



## Desert Dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Saluki Motorsport Auto Car repair and Rally Car Service - Saluki Motorsport is another option.

Call 04 347 6939 and ask for Anton.


----------

